# Douglas was sick today



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm a little worried. My wee one threw up today. Nothing bad, bile and what appeared to be a single piece of ferret litter (paper based..he likes to eat paper for some reason, must have gotten a bit).

I am a bit worried though, does it seem like I should be? He mowed through his dinner as usual so he must be feeling better now. He munched his bully stick when I took a shower. 

He seems to be feeling okay.

It would also be good for me to note I am emetophobic. If at all possible avoid using words related to the act of being ill, please. Typing this has me shaking. So if possible do try to avoid it.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i dont think u should be too worried...since hes eating and all. if he wasnt eating...skipping meals...being less active and not drinking...producin more amounts of none ferret litter, blood coming out of places they dont normally come out of...thats when u worry


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If this is a baby, then I think maybe he was just very hungry. I leave food down at night. (2 am in the morning) for the puppies. My 9 month old has a puppy kong at night before my roommate goes upstairs. (Late)


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

It sounds like his tummy was just empty and upset. This is the reason that we have to free feed (or our version of free feed) Odie. Anytime she goes for a longer period without eating, she will have episodes of throwing up bile for a few minutes.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Hm.. he had a piece of bread a few minutes before that though.

I don't know. But he seems okay this morning. He is a year and a half.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Could've been upset from,the bread o.o was it plain or flavored


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

He's eaten bread before. It was just a little piece of hamburger bun. Nothing unusual, he's had bun a lot of times.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Hamburger buns have sesame seed though hmmm...


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Are those bad?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Is Bread Bad For Dogs? 10 Things You Must Know


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Everything he eats is in moderation so I think he's okay.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I could be wrong, but I would wager that there would be no benefits of a dog eating bread. Is there any particular reason why you choose to feed bread? Just curious because obviously it has yeast in it and even a little piece of bread to us would be huge in a tiny chi tummy.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I have to agree with Pidge & Krystal. I always used to think it was harmless to feed my Kahlua a few tidbits (and I'm talking finger nail sized pieces here) of bread (usually from the crust of my sandwiches, I know I eat like a 10 year old LMAO) and while I thought I was just innocently giving a treat in moderation, it took a while for me to realize that even in small amounts it can upset her digestive tract. Since they can't break down starches (the only amalayse produced in a dog is in it's pancreas, not stomach) it basically just acts as an irritant. Anyway I hope Douglas continues to feel better, keep us updated!! =)


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

It was just a little piece. I don't feed it a lot or anything.

I sometimes let him have tiny bits of my food when I eat. I was eating hamburger. Hence the little bite of bun.


----------

